# الطريقة الميكانيكية لتثبيت الواح الرخام



## م.محمدالمحمود (17 يناير 2009)

ابحث عن الطريقة الميكانيكية لتثبيت الواح الرخام

ارجو من الاخوة مد يد العون لانني بحثت في قسم الادارة ووجدت method statement
ولكن ليس فيها طريقة التنفيذ لهذه الطريقة الميكانيكية


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 يناير 2009)

اخونا الكريم

يتم تثبيت بلاطات الرخام للحوائط الخارجية بالطريقة الميكانيكية والتي توصف بانها الطريقة الجافة كما يلي:

- عناصر التركيب هي زاوية وبرغي تثبيت لتثبيت الزاوية بالجدار الراسي ومسمار رأسي للتثبيت بين البلاطات وغراء 

- يتم تجهيز البلاطات باعداد الثقوب ( الاخرام ) الراسية في راس البلاطة وفي اسفلها والتي يتم وضع المسامير الراسية بها للربط بين البلاطة العليا والسفلى

- يتم تجهيز اماكن وضع الزوايا والتي يكون بها مكانين للتثبيت احدهما لوضع المسمار الرأسي بين البلاطتين والاخر لتثبيت البرغي بين الزاوية والحائط الذي تلتصق به

- يتم اتباع المخططات التنفيذية (Shop drawing) والتي تحدد مقاس البلاطات و مقاس بلاطة البداية ويحدد الغلايق ( القطع الصغيرة ) وغيره

- وجوب تثبيت البراغي في حوائط خرسانية او بلوك مصمت 

- هنا يمكنك مراجعة مخططات توضح طريقة التثبيت 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/13951d1172937710-page-100.jpg

ويمكنكم مراجعة الموضوع التالي للوقوف على معلومات جيدة عن هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t43160.html

دمت بخير​


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (18 يناير 2009)

الاخ المهندس محمد المحمود
كما ذكر الاخ نهر النيل ويمكن ان اقول لك ببساطة ومن واقع الخبرة العملية اليومية لتركيب الرخام بهذة الطريقة وببساطة كالاتى:-
1- الطريقة الميكانيكية فى تركيب الرخام تعنى تركيب الرخام بدون ان يتم الملأ خلفة بمونة الاسمنت اى يكون خلفة فراغ فى حدود 2-5 سم
2- يتم تركيب الرخام بهذة الطريقة فى الجزء العلوى من الواجهات اى بعد ارتفاع حواى 1.5 - 2 م من الارض وذلك لانة بسبب الفراغ الموجود خلف الواح الرخام فانة يمكن كسرة بسهولة فى حالة اصطدام اى جسم بة
3- يتم استخام الواح الرخام او الجرانيت بالمقاسات المعروفة بالسوق وهى عادة 30 * 60 سم او اى مقاسات اخرى
4- يتم التركيب باستخدام الكانات والمسمار والكانة عبارة عن جزء حديدى على شكل حرف L ويتم عمل شق بالصاروخ فى اعلى واسفل لوح اللاخام لادخال الكانة بة ويتم تثبيت نهاية الكانة بالحوائط بالمسمار الفيشر اذا كانت حوائط خرسانية ويتم تثبيت جميع الالواح بنفس الطريقة مع استخدام الغراء للصق الالواح بعضها البعض ايضا
5- يراعى ان يتم عمل الجزء السفلى بالواجهات بالطريقة التقليدية ( السلك والمونة الاسمنتية ) مع مراعاة الملأ الجيد خلف الواح الرخام بلبانى الاسمنت
مع خالص شكرى


----------



## arty_tow (19 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات الجميله دى


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (19 يناير 2009)

أخواني الاكارم شكرا جزيلا لكم
والله شرح جميل من ناس اجمل
نهر النييل.. ايهاب عيادة
شكرا لكم


----------



## احمد1962 (2 مارس 2010)

افادكم اللة


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (3 مارس 2010)




----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (3 مارس 2010)




----------



## خالد قدورة (4 مارس 2010)

اضافة لما قاله الاخ ايهاب, يجب تطبيق العزل المائي على الجدران المنوي تكسيتها وذلك بدهانها بمادة اسفلتية ومن ثم تثبيت مادة عازلة للحرارة كالصوف الصخري مثلا.


----------



## احمد1962 (6 مارس 2010)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## سامح معماري (19 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

